# Ukc or adba



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

Which registry do you guys prefer. What are the good and bad about both of these registry companies?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Depends on what you own.....I saw on your other post that you are getting a blue dog? I'd go with either UKC or ABKC. What bloodlines are the pups your interested in?? This way judging from the bloodlines we could at least give you a better idea of which registry to go with. If you end up getting an American Bully then ABKC would be the best choice.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I prefer the UKC but I plan on competing in the ADBA as well. I like the UKC better because it's easier to find dogs I like in that registry.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I like UKC dogs for the most part. And ABKC shows are quite fun to attend. The one I went to had a real family air to it, I was joking ringside with handlers and onlookers I hadn't met before.

But UKC and ADBA are night and day. ADBA is very laid back, jeans and shirt type of deal. And UKC seems to dress nice, not like Westminster, but something you'd wear to an interview or Church maybe.

ADBA dogs are highly conditioned, and UKC likes their dogs a little softer. I'm not saying fat, just not as conditioned as ADBA.

ADBA dogs are high strung and require a lot of time and energy. UKC dogs tend to be a little more laid back.

Honestly its not the registry you need to look at. Its the type of dog YOU want. Do you want a high drive energetic dog, and mid drive, or low drive. Do you want to get out with the dog and condition it, do you want to just play normal with a dog?


----------



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

So registry has nothing to do with their dogs are better than the other? It's mainly all about the shows and events you can attend?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

iamtonyk said:


> So registry has nothing to do with their dogs are better than the other? It's mainly all about the shows and events you can attend?


Pretty much. You can dual register and be in both as long as the dog is UKC to begin with (for UKC/ADBA). ABKC is another Breed, American bully. AKC is an even more show version of the APBT called Amstaff. UKC are heavier set ( not always) then ADBA, but they are all still show dogs. ADBA does still have Weight Pull competition where as UKC has non competitive WP (unless your dog just can't pull and then I guess it may be a challenge in UKC). To some people the dogs in a certain registry are better because they like that kind of dog. But over all a registry is nothing more than a company that tracks records for breeders and holds events.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I just seen this post so I'm gonna ask another question that fits. Do all ADBA papers have pictures on them of the dog? If so why isn't ADBA culling the dogs that obviously don't come close to standard?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Only if you send a picture.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Only if you send a picture.


Oh ok. I just noticed one of my dogs that came to me triple registered has a pic on his papers. I just wondered why they would allow him to be registered in the first place.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Like I said earlier a registry is nothing more than a company that holds breeders records and holds events. It's not their place to say "Hey, your dog doesn't look pure". All they do is hold records. Now like with the UKC people can challenge a litter and have it DNA tested against both parents. If it comes back those parents are not who actually produced the litter (one 1 parent) then papers can be pulled for paper hanging and people banned for lying on their records. But over all registries are not responsible for what breeders choose to register with them. This is why no matter what it's the breeder you should be looking at not a registry when you go to purchase a dog.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

That was a nice description of the three registries AKC, UKC and ADBA. My crew is all (except for one) double registered UKC /ADBA...before the restrictions set in. the single registered dog is ADBA only. He is our out cross. Since the rest of our crew is Razors edge, our out cross is Honeybunch. Match made in heaven right? We love them.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I like both, for different reasons. But I will admit we do more UKC than ADBA, events-wise. Conformation has limited appeal to me, and there is just more for us to try in UKC. I support the ADBA in part because I appreciate their efforts in fighting BSL, and in part because I appreciate events that showcase the old-school APBT. 

I will always try to keep a dual dog. It is a shame that means emphasizing UKC, but since they no longer single-register ADBA dogs, it is what it is.


----------



## gerhart (Apr 14, 2013)

how can i know if my pitbull is register?? i got him from craigslist and the guy only give me the vet paper nothing else saying nothing bout him.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

UKC = Amstaff
AKC = Amstaff
ABDA = Amstaff and some Bulldog

If your looking to show, have a companion and maybe do some other events a registry holds.. Maybe agility, WP, what have you.. Doesn't matter what registry as the end is the same.

UKC and AKC ruins dogs the second they touch them, proven for years.. ABKC, ain't going there.. ADBA, better for the animals as a whole but eh.. Still coming down.

You don't need to be focused on a registry you need to be focused on what your use is for the animal and get the right animal for your use. Period.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

gerhart said:


> how can i know if my pitbull is register?? i got him from craigslist and the guy only give me the vet paper nothing else saying nothing bout him.


If you didn't get a registration certificate from the breeder it is not registered.


----------



## realapbtlover (Jul 24, 2013)

Just an fyi on this, adba allows challenges and dna testing on parentage. They also do not register dogs with exaggerated features and require 2 photos when single registering so they can visually inspect the dog.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ADBA... UKC is open again.. IF done right.. UKC can redirect where their APBTs have gone ... and get some work back in the blood, by taking well bred and honest pedigreed ADBA dogs back into the UKC. Its the only way to fix whats broken.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

well so far in my short showing career i have only shown ADBA but i like it. laid back friendly atmosphere... and in the grass ring this weekend i showed in shorts and flip flops! love it!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

realapbtlover said:


> Just an fyi on this, adba allows challenges and dna testing on parentage. They also do not register dogs with exaggerated features and require 2 photos when single registering so they can visually inspect the dog.


Apparently they do register them because my male Cash








Who is obviously not an ADBA APBT came to me with ADBA papers with his pic right on them...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## realapbtlover (Jul 24, 2013)

The adba did take in a lot of dogs from the ukc bc they believed they were a reputable company. They are now making a strong push to get ALL of their dogs back to the traditional look of the apbt, and i believe the ukc is also and thats why they opened up their stud books.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Adba does not see bullies as a seo erate breed. Their was am article written bt Amy (Greenwood) Bufford a few months ago expressing what her and the board thought on the situation. If I can find it I will site some of the poimts made!


----------

